# Hey from Washington



## Ellsworth (Jan 26, 2009)

Just registered, I moved to Washington from Wisconsin about 6 months ago, started bow hunting this season here in the evergreen state, went out a few times with buddies back in Wisconsin never took a deer though. Went out about 20 days of the early season, had two shot opportunities and blew them both, one on a wide thick 4X4 mulie...awesome. So I figured any forum that might help me out should be a good fit.

I ice fish a lot, and hunt more, anything and everything it seems like lately. If anyone ever needs someone to go with in Eastern Washington let me know. I'm a graduate student studying biology on my second quarter, even though it's busy i've been able to find the time to at least go out and try to plug a few yotes.

And yes I like cheese and beer (wisconsin beer)....and no the west coast cheese is nothing close to the midwest, it leaves an empty void in my heart.

See ya around,

Ellsworth


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey from Mississippi, Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to At fellow Washingtonian. When you got time check out and join the Washington, Evergreen State Social group here on AT. A lot of "Stater's" to make contact with. I live to the west of you in Lincoln County. Wilbur. Happy hunting!. Simon


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard:icon_salut:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Ellsworth. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to AT from Missouri.


----------



## gibbshooter (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome from another Washingtonian, west of you in Klickitat County. I'm new to the AT site as well and lovin' every minute of it [and spending quite a few of them soaking in all the information available here. Later...


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## shootergrl (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to Washington and AT. I am what they (eastern staters) refer to as a coasty....we live in Everett area but my BF was raised in Almira....
:welcomesign:


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

:welcomesign: to AT. :darkbeer:


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the kingdom.


----------

